

The information dilemma - Roger Ehrenberg IA Ventures - akg_67
http://www.iaventures.com/the-information-dilemma
Interesting post by Roger on Big Data and finance industry. Can anyone recommend some resources for how big data is being used in Finance industry specifically in the area of automated analysis of unstru
======
akg_67
_I guess I can't submit my query with the story_

Interesting post by Roger on Big Data and finance industry. Can anyone
recommend some resources for how big data is being used in Finance industry
specifically in the area of automated analysis of unstructured 'relevant'
financial information?

